# Please Critique Hawke!



## rowenna7 (Feb 9, 2006)

This is the first dog I've ever posted on here to be critiqued, and I'd love to get some honest opinions on my boy







These were taken just a couple of days ago, he's just over 11 months old. My 11 year old daughter is the one stacking him, she does a much better job than I do *LOL* Thanks so much!!

Niki


----------



## rowenna7 (Feb 9, 2006)

Forgot to add this pic, another stack but a little less stretched. Looking forward to hearing what you all think of Hawke!

Niki


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

Well I think he looks great! However, I don't know about the whole stacking or what to look for, but he is a great looking Sherpherd in my opinion, keep posting more pics of him!


----------



## CertainlySpoiled (Dec 2, 2007)

In my opinion, he looks perfect, keep in mind I really know nothing about critiquing, but he is beautiful!


----------



## rowenna7 (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks so much for your comments! I am really pleased with how he's turning out so far. Anyone else have any thoughts on Hawke? I'm hoping to get some feedback on any faults or anything that's really good with him







Thanks again!


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

He appears to have a nice flowing topline with good proportions. Good pigment, decent bone, nice feet. Something seems a little "off" with his head/neck... not sure what.
Mary


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

His neck looks a bit short to me, maybe it's the picture? Pretty dog though.


----------



## rowenna7 (Feb 9, 2006)

I wonder if the neck thing is due to my daughter holding his collar so tightly...Hawke was pretty squirmy and there were a lot of distractions (like 3 other dogs running around the yard *LOL*) so she was keeping a very tight grip on his collar. In person his neck seems normal to me, but you could say I'm a novice with evaluating conformation. I definitely appreciate hearing your opinions, thank you!


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

I'm no expert by any means, but when I trained Apollo to hold still so I could move his feet, I'd tell him to stay, place his feet, and walk away for ten seconds. I's snap a few pics, tell him "Free" (His release command) and then reward. I'd gradually up the time. This should help resolve him being squirmy. That, and doing it in a place with no distractions.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Good color and pigmentation. Nice mask. Dark Eyes.

Nice tight feet. Hard to tell from the angle the pictures were taken from but he might have a bit of (east-West) front feet turned out slightly.

I am no expert but he might be out a little at the elbows, but again the camera angles are a bit off.

Just a few things I see that might help next time you try to stack.

First picture the up back leg (one farthest from the camera) is in pretty good position, but the other back leg is stretched too much.

In first picture the front legs aren't even. If you can instead of placeing the front feet try picking up his front end around the rib area a few inches and dropping him. That might correct the toes out.

Val


----------



## rowenna7 (Feb 9, 2006)

The stacking tips are definitely going to be helpful, thanks you guys! The camera angles are slightly off (I need a lot more practice with my camera!) so hopefully I can get some better stacked pics sometime soon. The critiques too are extremely helpful. I'm hoping to show Hawke sometime in the near future (I've never shown before) and anything I can learn in the meantime is going to help a LOT!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: gagsd_pup1 Something seems a little "off" with his head/neck... not sure what.


his withers look high to me, may explain why the other member also thought his neck looks short...

OP - do you have a natural or free stacked photo of him w/o his collar being held as such? it doesnt appear to be a collar issue, but it could be...

also - GREAT name you chose


----------



## rowenna7 (Feb 9, 2006)

I don't have a free stacked pic as of yet, he's constantly moving (that puppy energy ya know!) so it has been tricky getting any pics at all *LOL* I'll keep trying though and as soon as I get a good one I'll post it. Glad you like his name, he was from the breeder's "H" litter and I couldn't find any other H names I liked


----------

